# Neues Team! Clanlogo!



## ice2009 (30. Juni 2009)

Hi
Wir werden bald für das neue Wolfenstein ein Team aufstellen.
Somit benötigen wir ein Clanlogo. Wir haben allerdings keine Ahnung davon.
Uns schwebt ein Logo vor, dass nichts mit den Games die wir spielen zu tun hat. Also keine Wolfensteinlogos oder so. Es sollte hochauflösend sein und seriös und nicht zu bunt wirken. Eine rechteckige Form wie z.B das ESL-Logo wäre super. Habt ihr vielleicht von soetwas Ahnung ? Den Namen vom Team möchte ich noch nicht preisgeben. Da könntet ihr ja "Clanname" eingeben.
Beispiel: NameDesTeams + Gaming + Since 2009 (alles klein geschrieben).
Danke schonmal falls euch was tolles einfällt. Es kann auch rund sein z.B wie das Logo von SK.
Die Aulösung kann schon ruhig sehr hoch sein. Kleiner machen können wir selber.
3D-Optik und Spiegeleffekte wie ein CaseButton wäre echt super.


----------



## HeNrY (30. Juni 2009)

Was zahlt ihr denn dafür?
Bzw. was gibt es als Gegenleistung?


----------



## ice2009 (30. Juni 2009)

Darüber haben haben wir bisher nicht nachgedacht.
Wir könnten den Namen des großzügigen Desginers unseres Logos im Impressum und den News der Page vermerken.
Und weiterempfehlen.


----------



## HeNrY (30. Juni 2009)

Klingt nach ein bisschen wenig in der heutigen Zeit :/
Ich will euch da ja nicht desillusionieren, aber so macht das keiner mehr...


----------



## Dark Hunter (30. Juni 2009)

@ HeNrY
Doch, ich... aber auch nur, weil ich ein so netter Mensch bin (jaja, Eigenlob stinkt ) Aber ein wenig Eigenwerbung sollte da dann für mich rausspringen (kleiner Banner). 
Hast du dir etwas in der Art vorgestellt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ice2009 (30. Juni 2009)

Sieht sehr gut aus.
Ich zeig das morgen mal meinen Leuten und dann sende ich dir eine PM.
Dann können wir dir sagen wie wir uns das Logo vorstellen und den Rest besprechen.
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## siru (1. Juli 2009)

kurz vorweg, ich gehöre zum Clan-Team von ice2009.

danke an Dark Hunter, dem nicht so geldgeilen Grafiker 
Dein Logo sieht sehr gut aus und genau so etwas haben wir uns vorgestellt.
ice2009 wird sich heute Nachmittag per PM mit Dir in Verbindung setzen wegen der Farbwahl, Clannamen usw.
Natürlich setzen wir für Deine fleissige Grafikarbeit einen Banner auf unsere Clanpage! 

Nach Fertigstellung und Veröffentlichung unserer Clanpage, werden wir/bzw. Dark Hunter, Euch hier im Thread auch das fertige Logo präsentieren.

gruß siru


----------



## Dark Hunter (1. Juli 2009)

Exakt dieses Logo wollte ich eigentlich nicht verschenken... Das habe ich gestern für meinen eigenen Clan gemacht und habe ich jetzt nur mal als Beispiel gezeigt, aber etwas in der Art mach' ich gerne. 

Update: Das Logo ist fertig, soll aber noch nicht veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## Dark Hunter (4. Juli 2009)

Dann will ich nochmal das fertige Logo präsentieren (natürlich mit Erlaubnis):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

